# Would you rather-



## Deleted member 134556 (Jan 15, 2021)

Not sure if this topic was made before or not, but I'm eager to bring the subject back again. Simply ask the person below you a "would you rather" question

I'll begin,


Would you rather eat waffles or pancakes?


----------



## Punji (Jan 15, 2021)

Waffles!

Would you rather drink Pepsi or Coke?


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Jan 15, 2021)

Coke!

Would you rather have McDonald's or Wendy's?


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Jan 15, 2021)

Wendy's! I choose them because I love their twitter roasts : D

Would you rather learn Necromancy, or Telekinesis?


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Jan 15, 2021)

Telekinesis, but in a Mathilda way and NOT a Carrie way. XD

Would you rather eat milk chocolate or dark chocolate?


----------



## Arishipshape (Jan 15, 2021)

Depends on my mood and/or diet at the time. Typically dark chocolate for a more enjoyable/intense experience.

Would you rather have a coupon for 10 free 200 mile flights, or 5 free 400 mile flights?


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 16, 2021)

5 free 400 mile flights, although those are still pretty short haul! 

Would you rather be eaten by ants or gummed to death by lions? ;3


----------



## Simo (Jan 16, 2021)

Gummed to death by lions. The ants would sting and thus, seem way more painful, and being just 'gummed' to death by a lion would at least be novel.

Would you rather have a prominent facial tattoo of Richie Rich, or Bozo the Clown?


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Jan 16, 2021)

Richie Rich

Would you rather drink a warm and flat version of your favorite soft drink or an ice cold fizzy soft drink that is your least favorite?


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 16, 2021)

The warm and flat one I think. 

Would you rather be Moomin or Snufkin? ;3


----------



## Glossolalia (Jan 16, 2021)

Snufkin, of course!

Would you rather have a magic book with all of humanity's future recorded in it, or all of humanity's past (including lost knowledge)?


----------



## Mambi (Jan 16, 2021)

Past...that way you can MAKE your future! Knowing what's coming but being powerless to stop it sounds terrible!

Would you rather live 1000 years of a stable boring life, or 40 years of insane chaotic fun?


----------



## Telnac (Jan 16, 2021)

1000 years of stable and boring.

If nothing you did could change the timeline, would be rather travel in time 100 years into the past or 100 years into the future?


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Jan 16, 2021)

Telnac said:


> f nothing you did could change the timeline, would be rather travel in time 100 years into the past or 100 years into the future?


100 years in the future!


Fallowfox said:


> d you rather do a job you hate and be rich enough to retire before you're 50, or do a job you enjoy but have to work until you're 70?


I want to enjoy work, since I'll be doing it most of the time I'm awake anyway, so I'll work till I'm old and grey.



Would you rather be mute, or be deaf?


----------



## Telnac (Jan 16, 2021)

Hmm... Mute.  Someone very close to me is hard of hearing and I see how frustrating that is for her. I imagine being completely deaf would be even worse.

Modern devices would give me more options to communicate if I'm mute than just sign language so I'd go with that. 

Paper or plastic?


----------



## Punji (Jan 16, 2021)

Plastic? I hate those shitty paper straws.

Would you rather only be able to drink unflavoured carbonated water or have all your food moderately overcooked?


----------



## pilgrimfromoblivion (Jan 16, 2021)

Moderately Overcooked.
Would you rather have invisibility for 2 seconds at a time, or fly, but only 2 feet off the ground.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 16, 2021)

Flying 2 feet off the ground would be very fun, and you'd be unlikely to get hurt. :3

Would you rather marry Santa Clause or the Easter bunny?


----------



## pilgrimfromoblivion (Jan 16, 2021)

3SOME WITH MS CLAUSE    I mean Santa Claus because free presents 

Would you rather have Halloween forever or Christmas?


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Jan 16, 2021)

Christmas .w.

Would you rather eat a dandelion puff or eat a mealworm?


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jan 16, 2021)

I'll eat the worm. 
But I'd eat dandelion greens.

Would you rather put malt vinegar or mayonnaise on your French fries?


----------



## Telnac (Jan 16, 2021)

Malt vinegar is delicious! Especially on fries.

Would you rather be 12 inches (30cm for those who use units that make sense) shorter than average or 12 inches taller than average?


----------



## Tayoria (Jan 16, 2021)

I would rather be 12 inches taller than average. I'm already short and it can be really annoying to need to ask for help or find a stool to stand on to reach things that are on higher shelves. 
I wanna be TAAAAAAAAALL

Would you rather live in the heart of a busy city where no one knows your name or at least 20 miles away from the busiest city in a rural town where everyone knows everyone else's business?


----------



## MagnusLucra (Jan 17, 2021)

I literally just made a post about this. Personally I don't want to live in the city anymore. Going rural sounds fun, but I'd also like to hang with some other furries once in a while. Maybe I'll make a furry bed and breakfast? 

Would you rather eat only meat, or eat vegetables?


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 17, 2021)

I am already a vegetarian, so the answer's not too hard there. 

Would you rather walk 500 miles or be forced to listen to the proclaimers for 500 hours? :}


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Jan 17, 2021)

Listen to the Proclaimers!

Would you rather dye your hair pink or wear no clothes in public for one day?


----------



## Tacoshark (Jan 17, 2021)

Easy, naked for a day. Not because I dislike pink but because the other option is rife for shenanigans (emperor's new clothes and all that)

Would you rather have to steal a wheelchair from a veteran or literally steal a child's birthday party (presents, cake, decorations, etc )


----------



## Arishipshape (Jan 17, 2021)

Child’s birthday. Not because I feel better about it, but because I’m more likely to botch the heist.

Would you rather have an extra hour in the day to do whatever you want, or an extra two hours in the day which you can only use on doing whatever your job is?


----------



## Kuuro (Jan 17, 2021)

Extra two hours! I'm somewhat self-employed so I get plenty of nothing time, but sometimes I need to get off my ass.

Spidey-fingers grip or breathe under water?


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Jan 18, 2021)

Breathe underwater.

Would you rather eat a fruitcake or an overcooked casserole?


----------



## TR273 (Jan 18, 2021)

Fruitcake!
(Well you are what you eat)

Would you rather have a meh wage job you love or a very well paid job you hate with the passion of one million earthquakes?


----------



## Glossolalia (Jan 18, 2021)

Meh wage job I love.

Would you rather there be no Christmas or 5 of them every year? (If you don't celebrate Christmas, swap out for your biggest annual holiday)


----------



## Tacoshark (Jan 18, 2021)

5 halloweens every year, hands down. 

Would you rather have the ability to talk to animals or the ability to turn into an animal of your choice?


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Jan 18, 2021)

To talk to animals, of course! Always wanted to talk to a catto.

Would you rather eat 200 pixie sticks at once or eat a fried scorpion?


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 21, 2021)

I don't know what a pixie stick is, but probably the scorpion eventhough I'm vegetarian. 
200 of anything is a tall order. 

Would you rather go hang-gliding or skydiving?


----------



## Izzy4895 (Jan 22, 2021)

I would probably try hang-gliding.

Would you rather lose access to your forms of entertainment for a week or get spanked until you are too sore to sit?


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jan 22, 2021)

I want the spankings. I deserve them.

Would you rather drink a can of Natty Ice, or drink a shot of lubriderm hand lotion?


----------



## TemetNosce88 (Jan 22, 2021)

You're supposed to offer two things that *aren't* the same. No trick questions!

But seriously, probably the Natty Ice because the damage would be short-term. Plus my sense of taste is still screwed up, so it might be passable.

Would you rather eat only what you can grow or hunt for a year, or build a cabin completely by hand?


----------



## Punji (Jan 22, 2021)

Do I do it Rimworld style, with some prepackaged food to live off of while the crops grow or do I have to go hunting the first day? Does the cabin have to be particularly _good_? 

Eh, probably do the hunting. One big animal can feed me for a while.

Would you rather fight an adult kangaroo or an adolescent grizzly bear?


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Jan 23, 2021)

An adult kangaroo. I saw an a man fight one to save his dog. One punch to the face and the kangaroo was left stupefied and confused about what the heck just happened.

Would you rather wear summer clothes in the winter, or winter clothes in the summer?


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Jan 23, 2021)

Summer clothes in winter, all the locals around here do that anyways! XD

Would your rather eat 30 live maggots or have a 3 hour migrane?


----------



## Telnac (Jan 24, 2021)

3 hour migraine. I've ensured that before and while it sucks, I couldn't imagine the horror of eating one maggot much less 30!

If you could choose every one of your darkest secrets broadcast on TV and on YouTube or all of the darkest secrets of your best friend broadcast on TV and YouTube, which would you choose?


----------



## HeartAngel (Jan 24, 2021)

All my secrets! I don't have that many and honestly they aren't that bad pfft

Would you rather have a sentient robot companion, or the ability to stop time for 3 minutes (though it needs a 24 hours to recharge)


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Jan 24, 2021)

Stop time! A sentient robot's life would be horrible imo

Would you rather eat 3 day old McDonald's fries or one scoop of mtn dew flavored ice cream?


----------



## SkyEagle (Jan 24, 2021)

Mtn dew flavored ice cream FTW!

Would you rather listen to country or rock music?


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Jan 24, 2021)

Rock all the way!

Would you rather watch a full 24 hr marathon of The Twilight Zone or of the original Star Trek series?


----------



## Mambi (Jan 24, 2021)

sleepy kitty said:


> Rock all the way!
> 
> Would you rather watch a full 24 hr marathon of The Twilight Zone or of the original Star Trek series?



"RATHER"??? <laughs maniacally> I'd make it a weekend and do *both*!!! <_grabs the popcorn and the chocolate milk>_

Would you rather listen to the worst country western song for 5 hours straight, or the worst rap song for 5 hours straight?


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Jan 24, 2021)

Mambi said:


> "RATHER"??? <laughs maniacally> I'd make it a weekend and do *both*!!! <_grabs the popcorn and the chocolate milk>_
> 
> Would you rather listen to the worst country western song for 5 hours straight, or the worst rap song for 5 hours straight?


Good question.....hmm.....you know what? I'll listen to country western music. I've been around rap my whole life, and mainly because that seems to be the only liked genre in my house. I'll take western music any day.  *John Marston sounds*

So, would you rather.....eat the world's hottest food and douse yourself in milk after, or would you rather sit on the infamous "Thumbtack Chair" for five minutes?


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 25, 2021)

...I think people know I wouldn't even need persuading to sit on the thumb tack chair. 

Would you rather go on holiday to Greece or Japan?


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jan 25, 2021)

Difficult one, both would be amazing to visit; I would give a slight edge to Japan... but I have a good Greek friend and that would obviously be a plus so I would probably go for Greece.

Would you rather lick a frozen pole, or Harvey Weinstein?


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Jan 25, 2021)

Hmm.......whoever this Harvey fellow is, I'm gonna lick him. Poles and I have no good relations.

Would you rather go on a chocolate diet for a week, or an ice cream diet for a month?


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Jan 25, 2021)

Ice cream diet for a month. I love chocolate~! I rarely eat ice cream...

Would you rather drink a whole jar of pickle juice or a 2 liter bottle of store brand generic cola?


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Jan 25, 2021)

Hmm.......cola for sure. I don't have that kind of aptitude to try and tackle all that salt pickle juice has. Yet again, cola is just my personal choice. Maybe I'm playing favorites here....

Would you be someone's butler for a week, or be their personal chores assistant for a day?


----------



## Netanye Dakabi (Jan 26, 2021)

Zenith the Mew said:


> Hmm.......cola for sure. I don't have that kind of aptitude to try and tackle all that salt pickle juice has. Yet again, cola is just my personal choice. Maybe I'm playing favorites here....
> 
> Would you be someone's butler for a week, or be their personal chores assistant for a day?


butler sounds nice


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 26, 2021)

Since above poster hasn't posed a question I will ask one. 

Would you rather marry when you're 30 or when you're 40?


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Jan 26, 2021)

NetanDakabi said:


> butler sounds nice


Very nice!


----------



## .Antho (Jan 31, 2021)

Fallowfox said:


> Since above poster hasn't posed a question I will ask one.
> 
> Would you rather marry when you're 30 or when you're 40?


I personally would rather do it later than sooner, it's one of those things that's a huge step, and I'd rather be sure the step I'm taking is the one I'll be glad I took.

Would you rather be able to be reverted back in time to a child, retaining your memories, or would you rather have a reroll your life, being able to change one key aspect?


----------



## Netanye Dakabi (Jan 31, 2021)

FunniValentine said:


> I personally would rather do it later than sooner, it's one of those things that's a huge step, and I'd rather be sure the step I'm taking is the one I'll be glad I took.
> 
> Would you rather be able to be reverted back in time to a child, retaining your memories, or would you rather have a reroll your life, being able to change one key aspect?


nah i'm good.

tuna and apple sandwich / pepperoni and melon sorbey


----------



## Furr-Fict (Jan 31, 2021)

NetanDakabi said:


> nah i'm good.
> 
> tuna and apple sandwich / pepperoni and melon sorbey


Pepperoni and melon.  Salty sweet, beats fishy sweet.

1 million dollars or 1 million followers?


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 31, 2021)

1 million dollars obviously!

Would you rather be able to speak French or Italian?


----------



## Furr-Fict (Jan 31, 2021)

Italian for sure.  So much of the Italian language uses French and Spanish... So you'd probably learn both as a by-product.

Peanut Butter or Jelly?


----------



## §AnimeDestroyer22§ (May 29, 2021)

Furr-Fict said:


> Italian for sure.  So much of the Italian language uses French and Spanish... So you'd probably learn both as a by-product.
> 
> Peanut Butter or Jelly?


jelly

suicide by gun or suicide by falling from a high place?


----------



## TyraWadman (May 29, 2021)

Falling from a high place because I get that funny feeling in my tummy like I'm on a rollercoaster.

Would you rather be a juice box or a juice can?


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 2, 2021)

I'd be a juice can because I have juicy cans. :}

Would you rather do all your sneezes for your whole life at once or all your farts?
This question could not be answered even by Socrates and Aristotle.


----------

